
Top 25 Companies That Accept Bitcoin - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/06/12/top-25-companies-that-accept-bitcoin/
======
GrumpyNl
This shows the bitcoin is used for drugs or small purchases. Its a gigantic
bubble right now. In the market right now $103,804,924,910, its hard to spend
that on tripadvisor or wordpress

